# Ideas for 16th birthday wanted



## Mama Smurf (Nov 5, 2006)

Hi girls,

It is my step daughters 16th birthday in a few months time and I really need ideas on how to celebrate! 

  I mentioned hiring a limo and her and 7 of her pals go for a meal somewhere, she said all her friends do that and she wants to do something different  

She mentioned go-karting!   

It is awkward as her Mum isnt planning anything but we have her with us all day and night of her birthday. 

Present wise I have bought her a Tiffany heart necklace and a couple of Abercrombie and Fitch T shirts as thats what all her pals wear ( so she says!)

Budget wise we dont want to spend a fortune! £200 is definetly the max!

Any ideas would be welcome. We would have to provide transport so would need money from the budget for that. The cake is sorted already.

Thanks Girls  

Linda


----------



## Mama Smurf (Nov 5, 2006)

Oh I should have mentioned we are in Scotland around 35 miles from Aberdeen xx


----------



## Mama Smurf (Nov 5, 2006)

I have just priced go-karting and it is £27 for 25 laps so thats blown the whole budget as its £ 27 per person!  

  I would be delighted if someone wanted to hire me a limo and treat me and my pals to a meal, why are teenagers so blooming fussy?!  

She will be coming back to the house and sleeping over with her pals


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

http://www.transition-extreme.com - in Aberdeen!

Indoor Rock climbing at £6 per session... they also do other cool stuff 
/links


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

superstar84 said:


> Some little madams want the moon on a stick.


And going by women I have met - they never grow out of it!


----------



## Mama Smurf (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks you guys, I blame MTV and its sweet 16 programmes it shows. Watch it and you will see what I mean!  

I think she will like the rockclimbing, decent priced too so they can still go for a meal later and its near the beach in Aberdeen so loads of nice places to eat. Thanks Tony


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Check they dont enforce membership though... I would imagine if they do then they might let you have a trial day


----------

